# And now for something completely different.



## Diagaro (Dec 1, 2010)

So on my recent interurban hike with my headphones buried in my shit like a fool I came on a realization that I have actually been able to retain and thus share with the class.
I have come to the realization that Hobos (modern day train riders more so) are most like possums. Yes possums. And not just because of the infamous riding style possum belly though a contributing factor for those of you that don't have clue what I'm talking about here terms
Its simple; we are alwase stalking from yard to yard, mostly blind, deaf, staggering, digging through everyones trash for scraps, often die by gunfire and fast moving wheels of vehicles, hairy, smelly, everyone hates us . . . . AND WE DON'T GIVE A FUCK!!!
Your thoughts if you will.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 1, 2010)

yup.... possums, vultures, raccoons, hyenas.... admirable animals to identify with


----------



## xbocax (Dec 1, 2010)

being the nly marsupial in north america is the shit


----------



## Cade (Dec 1, 2010)

And if we're killed our bodies are tossed to the side of the road?


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I haven't found any discarded crusties by the trestle but I'm sure theres lots of rotting hobo carcases strewn across America.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 1, 2010)

dont forget... there's some strange girls out there that really want to have a pet possum, despite that fact that's it's ill-advised. yet another striking comparison.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 2, 2010)

They may hate us, contrive laws to destroy and disband us, but we should be happy to be called vermin! - we don't fuck off! easily!


----------



## MrD (Dec 2, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 2, 2010)

anyone here know seattle...know that guy who always has a posum on his shoulder?
http://www.belltowner.com/images/possum.jpg
i shared a beer with in the volcano park..he has raccoons at home...possum was friendly and liked to be pet and snuggle
appraintly they have the best immune system of any animal...they physicaly can not ge rabbies
and we all know
were exposed to soo many germs we could probably have a winning chance against a zombie bite


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 3, 2010)

"someone" should make a entry for stp on encyclopedia dramatica...useing that pic


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 4, 2010)

nice work Mr. D 1000 internets to you sir


----------



## Awol (Dec 6, 2010)

When you feel threatened, you leak a noxious liquid from your butt and go comatose?


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 6, 2010)

Awol said:


> When you feel threatened, you leak a noxious liquid from your butt and go comatose?


 
of course...wait what do you do...pffft..poser possum


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 6, 2010)

no i think they stear the shitoutta there threatener


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 13, 2010)

I have no fucking idea what I was trying to say there, must have been drunk or on my PSP.
Also trains are snakes, because fuck you they just are, the mighty Diagaro hath spokeneth!


----------

